# Man ages 17 years - before your eyes



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 1, 2008)

This guy has been taking pictures of himself for 17 years and creates a video that shows him aging over the period:

[ame="http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1769252/watch_a_man_age_17_years_in_2_minutes/"]Watch a Man Age 17 Years in 2 Minutes - Video[/ame]


----------



## Blue Tick (Oct 1, 2008)

That was kind of weird but cool to watch.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 1, 2008)

Not much change in his appearance except in the little round area on the back top of his head. I got a lot more grayer than he did.


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Oct 1, 2008)

That was weird. I am glad I never did it...would have needed a bigger screen over time.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 1, 2008)

I showed it to another Marine and we noticed all the hair length changes. If I did that then my hair would be about the same length for the last 22 years and you'd see aging and some graying.


----------



## FrielWatcher (Oct 1, 2008)

neato.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 1, 2008)

WOw. Sobering. The guy don;t look too bad for getting so old so quick. No pictures were taken of his belly though.


----------



## biggandyy (Oct 1, 2008)

His cheeks begin to droop a bit and his nose grows slightly so at the end he looks more like a young Bob Hope than he did at the beginning


----------



## HokieAirman (Oct 3, 2008)

That's more hairdo's than the notorious former 1st lady, lately prez candidate....I've never seen so many facial hair and head hair styles! I wish I had that much liberty to do things with my hair. For me, it's tapered, conservative, no more than 1" volume...clean-shaven for duty. I must say though, my hair's a little more 'Air Force' than you marines allow yours to be.........


----------

